# Car hire firm near Bonterra Park- recommendations please.



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Can anyone recommend- or warn against- a car rental firm near Bonterra Park that they have used or have experience of ?

G


----------



## jax (May 11, 2007)

when my husband Keith had a stroke while we were staying on the site, the reception sorted out a hire car for me from the near by town and the price was good.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Thank you very much. That' s worth knowing. I' ll contact them.

G


----------

